# just got a c64 disc



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

unique build for me. bora 35 wheels mated to shimano ultegra and went 11-32 cassette for a fewer of the tougher climbs i do on occasion.

and i just threw out my trek. Who ever said N+1 didn't live in an apartment.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice looking build...is it a 45?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

colnagoG60 said:


> Nice looking build...is it a 45?


 good eye


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

got rid of the trek too. realized i'd never ride it again


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Trek_5200 said:


> good eye


Picked up a 48 c60 last year...but I'm wondering if I should be on a 45. Thinking of picking up a c64 disc also...when it goes on closeout.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

when i got my c-59 they were discounted a fair amount. when the c60 came out the prices really came down. never noticed c60 prices coming down when the c64 launched. maybe colnago better manages the pipeline now.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Trek_5200 said:


> when i got my c-59 they were discounted a fair amount. when the c60 came out the prices really came down. never noticed c60 prices coming down when the c64 launched. maybe colnago better manages the pipeline now.


The c60s were selling between $3,100-$3,900US, depending on store/color, when I got mine last March. Still a few floating around in that range.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

colnagoG60 said:


> The c60s were selling between $3,100-$3,900US, depending on store/color, when I got mine last March. Still a few floating around in that range.


see those prices now. that's a good deal!


----------

